# hair style like this?



## Femme (Dec 3, 2006)

this is the style i wanted forever.. and i finally found the perfect example of it.  what do you think i should tell my stylist to cut? i have a really oval face and im not sure if that exact style would match me.. but i love the bangs.


----------



## litlaur (Dec 4, 2006)

I don't ever try to describe a cut to a stylist. I just print out the picture and take it with me. That picture is a bit dark, though. You can probably find more like that here (scroll down for album links) - http://community.livejournal.com/madradhair/profile


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 4, 2006)

I would just try and gather as many great pics as you can, that way your stylist can have a clear and precise view of what you want


----------



## Lalli (Dec 6, 2006)

i have that hairstyle
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and to think i found it as soon as it was my turn to have ma hair cut! always show a pic or take one wiv u, sometimes wen u describe it, it dnt always come out how u want it 2


----------



## SaraTate (Dec 21, 2016)

Yest you are right, the current style suits you and according to your oval face shape. You can better it up by *flat Iron them* to one side. thats what I do and TINY bit of hairspray to keep your hairstyle in place


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Dec 21, 2016)

Bring your phone and just show the stylist the picture 

I love the bangs too


----------



## stream26 (Dec 27, 2016)

> Bring your phone and just show the stylist the picture
> 
> I love the bangs too


I love the idea of a bangs also, there are dozen and dozen gorgeous variants  
But sadly I don't think it looks that great on me and I usually just pin it back anyway! Maybe it is time to try again... 
Side bangs suit me pretty well, though I hate going to the hairdresser, so I always just grow it out.


----------



## terrynarahair (Jul 21, 2017)

Yes. It is best to take the picture to your hairstylist for him to take a look at what you want. Ask him about the possible changes that will be made to the hairstyle to make it suit your face.


----------



## juraseka (Jul 27, 2017)

I agree about taking the pictures! I always take a whole page of pictures for style, color, etc. The last time my stylist told me why what I wanted WOULDN'T work and proceeded to give me a similar but much more amazing cut! Stylists could have a hard time interpreting an oral description in just the way you want


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Oct 9, 2017)

stream26 said:


> I love the idea of a bangs also, there are dozen and dozen gorgeous variants
> But sadly I don't think it looks that great on me and I usually just pin it back anyway! Maybe it is time to try again...
> Side bangs suit me pretty well, though I hate going to the hairdresser, so I always just grow it out.
> View attachment 57999



This style of hair coloring seems to be rock. I would like to try this..


----------



## Eileen Anderson (Jan 1, 2019)

Vaishali Yadav said:


> This style of hair coloring seems to be rock. I would like to try this..


I would also like to try this....


----------



## SharPay (Apr 17, 2019)

stream26 said:


> I love the idea of a bangs also, there are dozen and dozen gorgeous variants
> But sadly I don't think it looks that great on me and I usually just pin it back anyway! Maybe it is time to try again...
> Side bangs suit me pretty well, though I hate going to the hairdresser, so I always just grow it out.
> View attachment 57999



Okay, I def want to have my hair done like this. I usually don't wear bangs because I feel like it doesnt accent my face that well.. But I think I can pull off the side bang. Will see what my stylist says! Thank you.


----------



## Lica (Sep 2, 2019)

stream26 said:


> I love the idea of a bangs also, there are dozen and dozen gorgeous variants
> But sadly I don't think it looks that great on me and I usually just pin it back anyway! Maybe it is time to try again...
> Side bangs suit me pretty well, though I hate going to the hairdresser, so I always just grow it out.
> View attachment 57999



Bangs are great, it's a very simple hairstyle with dozen of variants indeed. You can't really go wrong with it because it fits every face shape and every age in my opinion. According to Monica's blog, what you should really care about is your hair volume and this could be achieved with either with proper hair grooming or using hair extensions. For example, I can afford myself to keep my hair long because of my job and using extension clips is my only option.


----------



## Bently101 (Sep 13, 2019)

I love the original photo alot. Unfortunately bangs dont suit me but I usually layer my hair from chin down and feather the upper layers.

I have a oval ish face


----------



## AbbyAbhc19 (Oct 9, 2019)

I used to have the same hairstyle back in college. I loved it and almost half of the girls in our class also had the same hairstyle. Good choice you have there.


----------

